# Wireless problem, possibly a virus?



## EllCEx (Aug 27, 2012)

My Internet has been working fine, until a few minutes ago. I turned on my laptop and as everything was loading up, an AVG warning came up telling me that there was a virus on Skype. I had no real reason not to trust this as it came up exactly as it should. Nothing set off any warning bells, so I restarted. 
Since doing that, I haven't been able to access the Internet. I've checked the router and everything should be working just fine, so I'm leaning towards the virus messing something up. Any ideas on what I should do now?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If you think your computer might be infected, please follow these instructions and start a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum with all the requested logs.


----------



## EllCEx (Aug 27, 2012)

Unless I'm being a complete idiot, I'm not sure how you expect me to post logs. I can't access the Internet from my laptop, meaning I can't access this website unless it's from my iPod.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Download the programs using your iPod or any other computer with internet access. Transfer them to your laptop. Run the programs and save the logs. Transfer the logs back to your computer with internet access and add them to your new thread.


----------

